# Aufzugsrichtlinie vs. Niederspannungsrichtlinie



## stevenn (15 Dezember 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

die Niederspannungsrichtlinie sagt in Anhang II, dass *Elektrische Teile* von Personen- und Lastenaufzügen nicht unter die Niederspannungsrichtlinie fallen.
Die Aufzugsrichtlinie erwähnt in ihrem Anwendungsbereich aber nur die Anwendung auf Aufzüge und *Sicherheitsbauteile* die in Normen eingebaut werden.

Wir bauen einen Schaltschrank für den Aufzug, die Sicherheitsbauteile kommen dann vom Kunden selbst. Er verlangt eine Konformitätserklärung.
Der Schaltschrank ist definitiv ein elektrisches Teil von Aufzügen, aber kein Sicherheitsbauteil.
Habt ihr einen Tipp für welche Richtlinie nun die Konformität ausgestellt werden muss?


----------



## Tommi (15 Dezember 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> die in Normen eingebaut werden


was bedeutet das???


----------



## Blockmove (15 Dezember 2022)

Damit die Verwirrung noch komplett wird:
https://www.baua.de/DE/Themen/Anwen...duktsicherheit/Maschinen/FAQ/02/02-17FAQ.html

Bist du dir überhaupt sicher, dass du nicht nur "verlängerte Werkbank" in dem Fall bist?


----------



## s_kraut (15 Dezember 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> Wir bauen einen Schaltschrank für den Aufzug, die Sicherheitsbauteile kommen dann vom Kunden selbst. Er verlangt eine Konformitätserklärung.


selten geil.

dann lass ihn halt alle relevanten Unterlagen beistellen.

Um einige zu nennen, es werden wahrscheinlich mehr sein:
Ausfalldaten;
Bauteillebensdauer;
Prüfanleitungen;
uvm.

Prüfzyklen kann er sich ja dann gleich selber auslegen.


stevenn schrieb:


> Der Schaltschrank ist definitiv ein elektrisches Teil von Aufzügen, aber kein Sicherheitsbauteil.
> Habt ihr einen Tipp für welche Richtlinie nun die Konformität ausgestellt werden muss?


Wir zielen immer auf die 60204-1.

Wenn es ein bisschen mehr sein darf, dann 14119 oder 14118.

Im Prinzip geht alles, aber man muss es halt sorgfältig betrachten.


----------



## Elektriko (15 Dezember 2022)

Konformitatserklärung sehe ich nur nach Niederspannungsrichtlinie, wahrscheinlich zusammen mit der EMV Richtlinie. Oder wie Blockmove schon geschrieben hat,  als verlängerte Werkbank, und eine Konformitatserklärung von der ganzen Anlage nach Aufzugsrichtlinie.


----------



## winnman (16 Dezember 2022)

Du lieferst einen E-Verteiler, der Platz für den Einbau von Komponenten der Aufzugsfirma bietet?

Dann Nach Niederspannung Komformität ausstellen, aber darn beschreiben was euer Lieferumfang ist und darauf hinweisen das die Einbauten von X eine neue Betrachtung der Gesamtsituation erfordern und nicht mit eurer Konformitätserklärung abgedeckt sind.


----------



## stevenn (19 Dezember 2022)

erstmal sorry, das ich mich jetzt erst melde.


Tommi schrieb:


> was bedeutet das???


das weiß ich auch nicht  sollte eigentlich heißen, "...auf Aufzüge und *Sicherheitsbauteile* die eingebaut werden."


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2022)

winnman schrieb:


> Du lieferst einen E-Verteiler, der Platz für den Einbau von Komponenten der Aufzugsfirma bietet?
> 
> Dann Nach Niederspannung Komformität ausstellen, aber darn beschreiben was euer Lieferumfang ist und darauf hinweisen das die Einbauten von X eine neue Betrachtung der Gesamtsituation erfordern und nicht mit eurer Konformitätserklärung abgedeckt sind.


Dann bist du schon recht na an der "verlängerten Werkbank"


----------



## stevenn (19 Dezember 2022)

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen.
Aus meiner Sicht sind wir 99%ig eine verlängerte Werkbank. Ich habe auch nicht empfohlen eine Konformitätserklärung auszustellen. aus diversen Gründen soll es trotzdem passieren. 
Fazit: Wir stellen eine Konformitätserklärung nach LVD, EMV, und RoHS-Richtlinie aus.


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2022)

Ist die RoHS wirklich notwendig?


----------



## stevenn (19 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ist die RoHS wirklich notwendig?


ich finde leider kein Ausschlusskriterium. hättest du eine Idee, warum ein Schaltschrank nicht darunter fallen würde? eine ortsfeste Großanlage ist er nicht, ca. 50 cm x 80cm


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> ich finde leider kein Ausschlusskriterium. hättest du eine Idee, warum ein Schaltschrank nicht darunter fallen würde? eine ortsfeste Großanlage ist er nicht, ca. 50 cm x 80cm



Ich bin mir über Regeln und Vorgaben zum Schaltschrank da auch nicht sicher.
Deshalb die Frage.
Wenn man es dann genau betrachtet, musst du für jeden Klemmenkasten und jede dezentrale Kiste mit ET200SP RoHS betrachten.


----------



## Elektriko (19 Dezember 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> ich finde leider kein Ausschlusskriterium. hättest du eine Idee, warum ein Schaltschrank nicht darunter fallen würde? eine ortsfeste Großanlage ist er nicht, ca. 50 cm x 80cm


Ihr stellt ein Schaltschrank mit Komponenten her, die schon eine Konformitätserklärung haben (inkl. RoHS-Richtlinie), einfach die Handbücher von diesen Komponenten auch zuschicken, dann muss man die RoHS-Richtlinie nicht verwenden, nur LVD und EMV


----------



## stevenn (19 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich bin mir über Regeln und Vorgaben zum Schaltschrank da auch nicht sicher.
> Deshalb die Frage.
> Wenn man es dann genau betrachtet, musst du für jeden Klemmenkasten und jede dezentrale Kiste mit ET200SP RoHS betrachten.


wenn es in Verkehr gebracht wird, würde ich ja sagen


----------



## stevenn (19 Dezember 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Ihr stellt ein Schaltschrank mit Komponenten her, die schon eine Konformitätserklärung haben (inkl. RoHS-Richtlinie), einfach die Handbücher von diesen Komponenten auch zuschicken, dann muss man die RoHS-Richtlinie nicht verwenden, nur LVD und EMV


dieses Vorgehen kenne ich pauschal so nicht. nur für ortsveränderliche Großanlagen. kannst du mir hierfür eine Quelle nennen?


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Ihr stellt ein Schaltschrank mit Komponenten her, die schon eine Konformitätserklärung haben (inkl. RoHS-Richtlinie), einfach die Handbücher von diesen Komponenten auch zuschicken, dann muss man die RoHS-Richtlinie nicht verwenden, nur LVD und EMV


So einfach ist's dann auch wieder nicht.
Unter die RoHS fallen auch Leitungen, Adernendhülsen und sonst noch alles.
Ich hab's bis jetzt noch nie bei einem Schaltschrank, Bedienpult oder Ähnlichen gesehen, dass hier die RoHS separat bestätigt wurde.
Aber das soll nichts heißen ...


----------



## stevenn (19 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> So einfach ist's dann auch wieder nicht.
> Unter die RoHS fallen auch Leitungen, Adernendhülsen und sonst noch alles.
> Ich hab's bis jetzt noch nie bei einem Schaltschrank, Bedienpult oder Ähnlichen gesehen, dass hier die RoHS separat bestätigt wurde.
> Aber das soll nichts heißen ...


so ging es mir auch, bis ich die Definition eines Geräts nach RoHS gelesen habe.
_„Elektro- und Elektronikgeräte“ Geräte, die zu ihrem ordnungsgemäßen Betrieb von elektrischen Strömen oder elektromagnetischen Feldern abhängig sind, und Geräte zur Erzeugung, Übertragung und Messung solcher Ströme und Felder, die für den Betrieb mit Wechselstrom von höchstens 1 000 Volt bzw. Gleichstrom von höchstens 1 500 Volt ausgelegt sind;“_
Das würde doch auf einen kleinen Schaltschrank zutreffen.
Wenn sonst kein Ausschlusskriterium (z.B. ortsfeste Großanlage) zutrifft, wüsste ich nicht, warum mein vorher genannter Schaltschrank oder auch allgemein Klemmenkästen (vorausgesetzt "in Verkehr gebracht"), nicht darunter fallen sollten.


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> so ging es mir auch, bis ich die Definition eines Geräts nach RoHS gelesen habe.
> _„Elektro- und Elektronikgeräte“ Geräte, die zu ihrem ordnungsgemäßen Betrieb von elektrischen Strömen oder elektromagnetischen Feldern abhängig sind, und Geräte zur Erzeugung, Übertragung und Messung solcher Ströme und Felder, die für den Betrieb mit Wechselstrom von höchstens 1 000 Volt bzw. Gleichstrom von höchstens 1 500 Volt ausgelegt sind;“_
> Das würde doch auf einen kleinen Schaltschrank zutreffen.
> Wenn sonst kein Ausschlusskriterium (z.B. ortsfeste Großanlage) zutrifft, wüsste ich nicht, warum mein vorher genannter Schaltschrank oder auch allgemein Klemmenkästen (vorausgesetzt "in Verkehr gebracht"), nicht darunter fallen sollten.



Tja das artet wieder, wie so so oft, in Wortglauberei aus.
Was ist ein Gerät, was bedeutet in dem Fall "in Verkehr bringen", was ist der Sinn des Lebens?


----------



## Elektriko (19 Dezember 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> so ging es mir auch, bis ich die Definition eines Geräts nach RoHS gelesen habe.
> _„Elektro- und Elektronikgeräte“ Geräte, die zu ihrem ordnungsgemäßen Betrieb von elektrischen Strömen oder elektromagnetischen Feldern abhängig sind, und Geräte zur Erzeugung, Übertragung und Messung solcher Ströme und Felder, die für den Betrieb mit Wechselstrom von höchstens 1 000 Volt bzw. Gleichstrom von höchstens 1 500 Volt ausgelegt sind;“_
> Das würde doch auf einen kleinen Schaltschrank zutreffen.
> Wenn sonst kein Ausschlusskriterium (z.B. ortsfeste Großanlage) zutrifft, wüsste ich nicht, warum mein vorher genannter Schaltschrank oder auch allgemein Klemmenkästen (vorausgesetzt "in Verkehr gebracht"), nicht darunter fallen sollten.


Ist ein stationärer Schaltschrank? Wenn ja, meiner Meinung nach brauchst Du keine RoHS-RL zu verwenden, wenn nein, ja


----------



## stevenn (19 Dezember 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Ist ein stationärer Schaltschrank? Wenn ja, meiner Meinung nach brauchst Du keine RoHS-RL zu verwenden, wenn nein, ja


wie kommst du zu dieser Annahme? kannst du mir eine Quelle nennen?


----------



## stevenn (19 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Tja das artet wieder, wie so so oft, in Wortglauberei aus.
> Was ist ein Gerät, was bedeutet in dem Fall "in Verkehr bringen", was ist der Sinn des Lebens?


ich will doch nur eine belastbare Aussage, so dass der morgige Gutachter B dem Gutachter von damals (Gutachter A) nicht widersprechen kann.


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> wie kommst du zu dieser Annahme? kannst du mir eine Quelle nennen?


Definition von Gerät vs. Maschine?


----------



## Elektriko (19 Dezember 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> wie kommst du zu dieser Annahme? kannst du mir eine Quelle nennen?


Artikel 2
Geltungsbereich
4) Diese Richtlinie gilt nicht für:
e) ortsfeste Großanlagen;

Sie geben keine Maße für "Großanlagen", aber "ortfeste" ist ja klar. Wo steht, dass 50x80 keine Großanlage ist?


----------



## stevenn (19 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Definition von Gerät vs. Maschine?


nein, das ein stationärer Schaltschrank nicht unter die RoHS fällt. nur zum Verständnis, ein 10m langer Schaltschrank wäre für mich eine ortsfeste Großanlage. Ein Kasten, den ich mit zwei Händen tragen kann nicht.


----------



## stevenn (19 Dezember 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Sie geben keine Maße für "Großanlagen", aber "ortfeste" ist ja klar. Wo steht, dass 50x80 keine Großanlage ist?


ist ja alles Interpretation. ich erkläre dem Gutachter in zwei Jahren dann, dass dieser Schaltschrank eine Großanlage ist, oder wie? ortsfest ja, aber Großanlage?
für *mich* ist das keine Option, unter Großanlage verstehe *ich* etwas *ganz* anderes. für mich ist das ein bisschen weit aus der Luft gegriffen.


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Definition von Gerät vs. Maschine?





stevenn schrieb:


> nein, das ein stationärer Schaltschrank nicht unter die RoHS fällt.



Ich meinte damit, dass ein Schaltschrank evtl. nicht als Gerät betrachtet wird.
Also im Prinzip die ähnliche Argumentation, wie sie auch von @Elektriko kommt.


----------



## stevenn (19 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit, dass ein Schaltschrank evtl. nicht als Gerät betrachtet wird.
> Also im Prinzip die ähnliche Argumentation, wie sie auch von @Elektriko kommt.


was wäre es dann? Genau hierfür bräuchte ich eine belastbare Aussage, dann wäre ich zufrieden. Warum ist ein Schaltschrank kein Gerät?


----------



## Elektriko (19 Dezember 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> ist ja alles Interpretation. ich erkläre dem Gutachter in zwei Jahren dann, dass dieser Schaltschrank eine Großanlage ist, oder wie? ortsfest ja, aber Großanlage?
> für *mich* ist das keine Option, unter Großanlage verstehe *ich* etwas *ganz* anderes. für mich ist das ein bisschen weit aus der Luft gegriffen.



Hallo Stevenn, 

ich verstehe dein Punkt, aber manchen Aussagen (in Normen und Richtlinien) sind für mich ein Witz.... 

1- welche ist der Unterschied zwischen Großanlagen und Kleinanlagen? Die große haben mehr Kabel, Adernhülsen, etc etc.... Aber die RoHS trifft nur die kleine
.... Warum....???? 

2-  welche wäre der Unterschied in einer RBU mit oder ohne RoHS.... Vielleicht ein Entsorgungssatz laut RoHS oder so..... Weil ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man eine besondere Maßnahme wegen der RoHS-Richtlinie in einem normalen Schaltschrank braucht

3- wo ist die Grenze zwischen sehr kleine, kleine, mittel, groß, sehr groß, mega groß, usw Anlagen???? 

War nicht einfacher zu beschreiben, z.B.: ab ca. 5 Meter eine Anlage muss als Großanlage betrachtet werden..... Aber sie haben es nicht gemacht, und es gibt so viele Interpretationen wie Menschen gibt....  Großanlage oder Kleinanlage sag mir nichts

Die Maschinen müssen sicher sein, meiner Meinung nach spielt in diesem Fall die RoHS-Richtlinie keine Rolle, und als ein fast 1 Meter stationär Schaltschrank (Anlage) würde ich die RoHS nicht betrachten.  

Aber, wenn ich wegen dieser Richtlinie unruhig wäre.... Würde ich sie nennen....

Viele Grüße


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2022)

Bei der alten RoHS gab es noch das Schlüsselwort "eigenständig".
Da ein Schaltschrank nicht eigenständig ist, war das recht klar.
Die aktuelle RoHS wurde im passive Elemente erweitert.
Da kenne ich auch nur noch den Punkt mit "ortsveränderlich".


----------



## s_kraut (19 Dezember 2022)

Ich verstehe eure Diskussion gar nicht.

Die Richtlinien legen Grenzwerte fest, wieviel vom Gesamtgewicht ein Gefahrstoff sein darf.
Der Hersteller des Bauteils ist in der Verantwortung, Zeugnis über die bedenklichen Bestandteile seines Bauteils Auskunft zu geben.
Und jetzt mal streng gedacht: die Grenzwerte liegen irgendwo bei 0.1% oder 0,01% der Gesamtmasse (sicherheitshalber mal selber googeln).
Und dann mal streng nachgedacht: was wiegt  die Anlage, was wiegt die Schaltanlage?

Nach den mir geläufigen Fällen liegen 99,7% der Probleme auf Seiten der Mechanik, aber klar: schwierig da pauschal was zu sagen.

Übrigens würde ich nach RoHS auch nach REACH schauen. Da lecken Herausforderungen.

Nachtrag: all diese Unsicherheiten und Aufwände bei Planung und Doku reizen doch sehr dazu auf schadstoffarme Produkte umzuschwenken


----------



## stevenn (20 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die aktuelle RoHS wurde im passive Elemente erweitert.
> Da kenne ich auch nur noch den Punkt mit "ortsveränderlich".


ortsfest in Verbindung mit Großanlagen oder Großwerkzeuge ja.

ich denke wir kommen hier leider nicht weiter, außer es  zaubert noch jemand etwas aus dem Hut. 
Vielen Dank für eure Einschätzungen, schlussendlich bleibt es Interpretationssache. für den einen ist ein 80x50cm Schaltschrank eine Großanlage für den anderen nicht. Für mich ist etwas, das ich tragen kann, keine Großanlage ("...eine groß angelegte Kombination von Geräten unterschiedlicher Art..."). dann muss ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen und die RoHS mit auf der Konformitätserklärung angeben. ob das nun ein Aufwand ist oder nicht, ich hätte halt gerne eine belastbare Aussage gehabt mit der ich, egal in welche Richtung, begründen hätte können.


----------



## Elektriko (20 Dezember 2022)

@stevenn , für mich dein Schaltschrank ist auch keine "Großanlage", aber was bedeutet "Großanlage"? Das meinte ich. Meiner Meinung nach "ortsfest" ist entscheidend, danach ein Schaltschrank 80 cm groß, kann auch groß oder klein sein.... nur Interpretationssache

Und diese Aussage? Was meint ihr?

_Diese Richtlinie gilt nicht für:

-Geräte, die speziell als Teil eines anderen, von dieser Richtlinie ausgenommenen oder nicht in den Geltungsbereich dieser Richtlinie fallenden Gerätetyps konzipiert sind und als ein solches Teil installiert werden sollen, die ihre Funktion nur als Teil dieses Geräts erfüllen können und die nur durch gleiche, speziell konzipierte Geräte ersetzt werden können;_

Ist der Schaltschrank nur für diesen Aufzug konzipiert, und kann nur seine Funktion als ein Teil von der Aufzugsanlage erfühlen?

Nur eine andere Idee/Interpretation


----------



## stevenn (20 Dezember 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Und diese Aussage? Was meint ihr?
> 
> _Diese Richtlinie gilt nicht für:
> 
> ...


Guter Ansatz und wenn der Aufzug unter die Aufzugsrichtlinie fallen würde, wäre das die Lösung.
Leider hat sich ergeben, das der Aufzug eine Maschine ist , begründet durch Anhang IV Nr.17 und Anwendung findet Art.12 Absatz 3, b und Absatz 4 a der MRL.
Aber vielleicht ist es selbst dann ausgenommen. Danke du hast mich nochmal auf eine Idee gestoßen, die ich schon einmal hatte.


----------



## stevenn (20 Dezember 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ich verstehe eure Diskussion gar nicht.
> 
> Die Richtlinien legen Grenzwerte fest, wieviel vom Gesamtgewicht ein Gefahrstoff sein darf.
> Der Hersteller des Bauteils ist in der Verantwortung, Zeugnis über die bedenklichen Bestandteile seines Bauteils Auskunft zu geben.
> ...


ui, ich glaube du hast die RoHS nicht ganz verstanden. es geht um den *homogenen Werkstoff.* das heißt, z.B. die Litze im Produkt, darf die 0,1% nicht überschreiten. es geht nicht alleine um das Gewicht des  kompletten Geräts


----------



## s_kraut (20 Dezember 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> ui, ich glaube du hast die RoHS nicht ganz verstanden. es geht um den *homogenen Werkstoff.* das heißt, z.B. die Litze im Produkt, darf die 0,1% nicht überschreiten. es geht nicht alleine um das Gewicht des  kompletten Geräts


Ich geb es ja zu. Ist nicht mein Spezialgebiet, Steckenpferd. Kaltes Wasser.

Bin halt kein Wertstoffhändler sondern Systemintegrator und nicht mal das.

Trotzdem bin ich auf meine Lieferanten angewiesen, die stellen mir die Konformitäts-Unterlagen aus. Und fall relevant dann steht in der CE drinnen dass die RoHS und hoffentlich auch bald die REACH entweder nicht relevant sind oder halt an der Stelle insofern nicht eingehalten werden konnten.

Aber wie stellst du dir das denn jetzt eigentlich vor? willst du jedes Teil und dessen Bauteile zerlegen hin auf die Elementarebene und dann untersuchen mit Spektralanalyse und abwiegen...da schaffen wir uns doch ab! Das muss doch die Doku eines jeden seriösen Herstellers abgeben wenn ich unseren REACH-Guru verstanden habe.


----------



## stevenn (21 Dezember 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ich geb es ja zu. Ist nicht mein Spezialgebiet, Steckenpferd. Kaltes Wasser.
> 
> ...
> 
> Aber wie stellst du dir das denn jetzt eigentlich vor? willst du jedes Teil und dessen Bauteile zerlegen hin auf die Elementarebene und dann untersuchen mit Spektralanalyse und abwiegen...da schaffen wir uns doch ab! Das muss doch die Doku eines jeden seriösen Herstellers abgeben wenn ich unseren REACH-Guru verstanden habe.


na dann "again what learned"  
mein spezialgebiet ist es auch nicht, aber drum kümmern muss man sich halt, hilft ja nichts.
im wesentlichen geht es ja bei der einzig harmonisierten Norm zur RoHS um Dokumentation.

ich stell mir da gar nichts vor, das kommt vom Gesetzgeber nicht von mir. wie gesagt, ist hauptsächlich Dokumentation und Lieferantenauswahl -prüfung. Bei mir geht es eher darum, ob ich die RoHS auf der Konformitätserklärung erwähnen muss, oder nicht.


----------



## marscho (21 Dezember 2022)

Anmerkung: Vorausgeschickt sei von meiner Seite, dass auch ich nicht der ROHS-Experte bin und das nicht mein tägliches Brot ist. Allerdings gibt es  eine Herleitung, nach der man sich das recht gut erklären kann. Ich habe zudem ein Referenzdokument einer Doku-Bude angehängt.



stevenn schrieb:


> ich stell mir da gar nichts vor, das kommt vom Gesetzgeber nicht von mir. wie gesagt, ist hauptsächlich Dokumentation und Lieferantenauswahl -prüfung. Bei mir geht es eher darum, ob ich die RoHS auf der Konformitätserklärung erwähnen muss, oder nicht.



Kurz gesagt: Höchstwahrscheinlich nein. Mit der Konformitätserklärung erkläre ich als Hersteller ja, dass meine Maschine/mein Schaltschrank mit den gelisteten Richtlinien übereinstimmt. Wenn ich dort also die ROHS-Richtlinie als erfüllt aufführen würde, würde ich implizieren, alle Bauteile entsprechend geprüft zu haben (auf Unterbauteilebene!). Das ist aber faktisch unmöglich. Aufgrund meiner Beschaffung bzw. meiner vorliegenden Doku, in denen der *Bauteil*hersteller bestätigt, die ROHS einzuhalten, muss ich mich darauf verlassen können. Bzw. muss ich ähnlich eines Betreibers nur bei offensichtlichen Abweichungen dagegen vorgehen (konkret z.B. vielleicht die Verwendung von Blei/Quecksilber ohne entsprechende Bestätigung).

Ich hatte schon den Fall, dass bei einem ehemaligen Arbeitgeber ein Eigenbau-Bauteil in eine Maschine eingebaut und dann in der Konformitätserklärung ROHS aufgeführt wird. Die Empfehlung eines externen Büros war auch hier, die Erklärung nach ROHS doch möglichst auf das einzelne Bauteil zu geben und dieses dann wie jedes andere Zukaufbauteil zu behandeln. Das vor dem Hintergrund, um nicht für alle anderen verbauten Bauteile implizit die Verantwortung hierfür zu übernehmen.


----------



## stevenn (21 Dezember 2022)

marscho schrieb:


> Anmerkung: Vorausgeschickt sei von meiner Seite, dass auch ich nicht der ROHS-Experte bin und das nicht mein tägliches Brot ist. Allerdings gibt es  eine Herleitung, nach der man sich das recht gut erklären kann. Ich habe zudem ein Referenzdokument einer Doku-Bude angehängt.


Das Infoblatt kenne ich . meiner Ansicht nach machen die da einige Fehler. 
Ist ja auch nur ein Infoblatt von TeDok Wörtz, sollte man nicht so hoch ansehen!

Ein Beispiel: 
_".... In der zugehörigen Aufstellung von Kategorien der betrachteten Elektro- und Elektronikgeräte wird der Begriff „Maschine“ nicht verwendet. Unter §1 (2) Punkt 7 der ElektroStoffV ist für Elektro- und Elektronikgeräte festgelegt, dass bewegliche Maschinen von deren Wirksamkeit ausgeschlossen sind 
[...]
An keiner anderen Stelle der ElektroStoffV bzw. der RoHS-Richtlinie wird ansonsten der Begriff „Maschine“ verwendet. Aus dem Hinweis, dass bewegliche Maschinen von der Anwendung ausgeschlossen sind, kann nicht abgeleitet werden, dass die Maschinen, die nicht beweglich sind, unter die ElektroStoffV bzw. RoHS-Richtlinie fallen...."_
*-> Das ist meiner Ansicht nach eine komplett falsche Annahme*! Gerade aus dem Hinweis, dass bewegliche Maschinen ausgeschlossen sind muss man davon ausgehen, dass nicht bewegliche Maschinen unter die RoHS fallen. Warum sollte man sonst "bewegliche Maschinen" schreiben und nicht einfach "Maschinen"?!?! Wenn ich will, das alle Maschinen ausgenommen sind, dann schreibe ich das auch rein und machen keine Unterkategorie von "beweglichen" Maschinen.


marscho schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt: Höchstwahrscheinlich nein. Mit der Konformitätserklärung erkläre ich als Hersteller ja, dass meine Maschine/mein Schaltschrank mit den gelisteten Richtlinien übereinstimmt. Wenn ich dort also die ROHS-Richtlinie als erfüllt aufführen würde, würde ich implizieren, alle Bauteile entsprechend geprüft zu haben (auf Unterbauteilebene!). Das ist aber faktisch unmöglich. Aufgrund meiner Beschaffung bzw. meiner vorliegenden Doku, in denen der *Bauteil*hersteller bestätigt, die ROHS einzuhalten, muss ich mich darauf verlassen können. Bzw. muss ich ähnlich eines Betreibers nur bei offensichtlichen Abweichungen dagegen vorgehen (konkret z.B. vielleicht die Verwendung von Blei/Quecksilber ohne entsprechende Bestätigung).
> 
> Ich hatte schon den Fall, dass bei einem ehemaligen Arbeitgeber ein Eigenbau-Bauteil in eine Maschine eingebaut und dann in der Konformitätserklärung ROHS aufgeführt wird. Die Empfehlung eines externen Büros war auch hier, die Erklärung nach ROHS doch möglichst auf das einzelne Bauteil zu geben und dieses dann wie jedes andere Zukaufbauteil zu behandeln. Das vor dem Hintergrund, um nicht für alle anderen verbauten Bauteile implizit die Verantwortung hierfür zu übernehmen.


Unter Angabe und Einhaltung der RoHS bestätige ich nicht, dass ich alle Bauteile geprüft habe, sondern dass ich eine dementsprechende Dokumentation habe
_– Bestimmung der benötigten Informationen (siehe 4.3.2);
– Erhebung der Informationen (siehe 4.3.3);
– Beurteilung der Informationen bezüglich ihrer Qualität und Vertrauenswürdigkeit und die Entscheidung
ob sie in die technische Dokumentation aufgenommen werden (siehe 4.3.4);
– Sicherstellung, dass die technische Dokumentation gültig bleibt (siehe 4.3.5)._

Das ist schon ein Unterschied.


----------



## Blockmove (21 Dezember 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> Unter Angabe und Einhaltung der RoHS bestätige ich nicht, dass ich alle Bauteile geprüft habe, sondern dass ich eine dementsprechende Dokumentation habe
> _– Bestimmung der benötigten Informationen (siehe 4.3.2);
> – Erhebung der Informationen (siehe 4.3.3);
> – Beurteilung der Informationen bezüglich ihrer Qualität und Vertrauenswürdigkeit und die Entscheidung
> ...


Bei einem Schaltschränkchen wie in deinem Fall ist der Aufwand vielleicht noch machbar, aber wie willst du den Aufwand bei einem "richtigen" Schaltschrank stemmen ... Ganz besonders bei 4.3.5?


----------



## Elektriko (21 Dezember 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> _– Bestimmung der benötigten Informationen (siehe 4.3.2);
> – Erhebung der Informationen (siehe 4.3.3);
> – Beurteilung der Informationen bezüglich ihrer Qualität und Vertrauenswürdigkeit und die Entscheidung
> ob sie in die technische Dokumentation aufgenommen werden (siehe 4.3.4);
> – Sicherstellung, dass die technische Dokumentation gültig bleibt (siehe 4.3.5)._



Von wo sind diese Sätze? 
Ich bin mit dem Handy und habe versucht in der RoHS sie schnell zu finden, aber ohne Erfolg 

Gruß


----------



## stevenn (21 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei einem Schaltschränkchen wie in deinem Fall ist der Aufwand vielleicht noch machbar, aber wie willst du den Aufwand bei einem "richtigen" Schaltschrank stemmen ... Ganz besonders bei 4.3.5?


nicht das wir uns hier falsch verstehen, ich bin kein Gesetzgeber. ich versuche nur die Vorgaben richtig umzusetzen. 
Ein "richtiger Schaltschrank" wäre für mich eine ortsfeste Großanlage und würde nicht unter die RoHS fallen (vielleicht aus diesem Grund?!?).


----------



## stevenn (21 Dezember 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Von wo sind diese Sätze?
> Ich bin mit dem Handy und habe versucht in der RoHS sie schnell zu finden, aber ohne Erfolg
> 
> Gruß


aus der einzig harmonisierten Norm zur RoHS EN 63000


----------



## s_kraut (21 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei einem Schaltschränkchen wie in deinem Fall ist der Aufwand vielleicht noch machbar, aber wie willst du den Aufwand bei einem "richtigen" Schaltschrank stemmen ... Ganz besonders bei 4.3.5?


Das wird nur dann vernünftig gehen, wenn die Artikeldatenbank diese Merkmale listet und hinreichend häufig (hm wie oft denn?) aktualisiert wird.
Dann purzelt hinten in der Stückliste der RoHS-Kram mit raus - für die einzelnen Bauteile.
So oder so ähnlich werden wir auch das REACH angehen.


----------



## stevenn (23 Dezember 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Das wird nur dann vernünftig gehen, wenn die Artikeldatenbank diese Merkmale listet und hinreichend häufig (hm wie oft denn?) aktualisiert wird.
> Dann purzelt hinten in der Stückliste der RoHS-Kram mit raus - für die einzelnen Bauteile.
> So oder so ähnlich werden wir auch das REACH angehen.


wie gesagt,für mich, ist ein solcher Schaltschrank eine ortsfeste Großanlage und fällt nicht unter die RoHS. vielleicht genau deswegen, weil der Nachweis und die Kontrolle fast unmöglich wird


----------

